# First Names



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi All,
Often I feel that I'm writing to dogs instead of real live humans. Could you please consider using your first names or at least made up ones that look real? It is extremely difficult to talk to someone who has a dog name. We are a small forum. However, even larger forums that are dedicated to one particular topic, often use first names....let's exclude AOL. I also believe it might help moved our forum along better whewn we are talking to a Susan and not a Lovemydog. It makes it, at least for me, difficult to have conversations. Very often people on small forums get to know each other to some extent and not just the dog. It might just help move the forum along.
Gail....Colette'sMom


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

ok with me. 
Kathleen..........Luvmypupster


----------



## Maltymad (Aug 21, 2003)

hi ok with me too....

Maltymad - Andre & Venetia


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Sure.









Judi (Tiki's Mom)


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Good Idea!

MalteseDad = Don


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hello, my name is Joe and i'm....oops, wrong meeting


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

p.s. if you go to "MY Controls" above and then look to the left for "edit signature" i think is what it says you can put your name in there and it will show in every post


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

Nope, you're at the 12 step Maltese meeting. Hello, my name is Gail and I'm addicted to Maltese. I also have no desire whatsoever to give up this addiction. :lol: 
Gail Colette'sMom


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Mine is an easy one: karen542. My name is Karen - Peechie's mom.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

great idea!!!

my name is nousha and i am mommy to tessa!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sounds great!!!

I tried Joe's suggestion!! We'll see if it works!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

good call on the names...NewMom328 = Lori


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

alexis-tyler's sis!

can you remember all of the names?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

The original post was from 2003. How did it come up?


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Okay, if you insist..........Lori_G here..........Just call me Lori_G.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

My concern about using names is the privacy issue. Didn't we recently have a member who had to change her logon name because of internet stalking?

This is also why I generally don't post to the types of postings that ask for details about our personal and professional lives. I like to keep my professional life, well, professional and my private life, well, private.

I teach at the university level on privacy, technology, security, including dataveillance and data collection systems. If you knew just how much about your life can be compiled about you, and either stolen or sold, you would probably be cautious about what you reveal online. Our conversations aren't just available to forum lurkers. Everything we write can be collected, compiled, and mined, by intelligent agents and systems crawling the web for this purpose.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 13 2005, 06:03 PM
> *My concern about using names is the privacy issue.  Didn't we recently have a member who had to change her logon name because of internet stalking?
> 
> This is also why I generally don't post to the types of postings that ask for details about our personal and professional lives.  I like to keep my professional life, well, professional and my private life, well, private.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Alrighty then! My name is Miranda, and I am an astronaut working out of a high tech government agency in Houston, Texas that shall go unnamed. I mess with nanophysics and the kazoo as hobbies, but when pressed, I will sometimes whittle away the time practicing piano concertos at Carnegie Hall.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

okokok, i gotta ask.. 

your name isn't really miranda, right?!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 29 2003, 03:05 PM
> *hello, my name is Joe and i'm....oops, wrong meeting
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=632*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

this is a great thread! its sooo hard learning everyones name. i agree that you should have a name (or a fake name) in your signature....if its not in your screen name.











im cathy!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@May 13 2005, 07:03 PM
> *I teach at the university level on privacy, technology, security, including dataveillance and data collection systems.  If you knew just how much about your life can be compiled about you, and either stolen or sold, you would probably be cautious about what you reveal online.  Our conversations aren't just available to forum lurkers.  Everything we write can be collected, compiled, and mined, by intelligent agents and systems crawling the web for this purpose.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62257*


[/QUOTE]

Is this really true? I am somewhat concerned about privacy issues but I thought I was just being paranoid. I have posted personal details about where I go to school, live, etc but I figured this can be found on the web anyways. When I google my name, I find an article from my school's newspapers that even reveals the details about what I am doing this year! However, privacy/security is definitely a concern.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+May 14 2005, 01:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really true?<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62330
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes. My students include intelligence and information officers in the military and law enforcement, as well as directors of libraries and corporate information gatherers. The research and texts we cover tell us just how much is out there. Those working in the trenches confirm that the death of privacy is upon us, and security and protection of our information is a real concern.

For example, I immediately removed my phone number from the google feature in which one's phone number googled reveals one's name, address, and a map to one's house. When I was younger, and single, I was stalked more than once. Now that I am older and married, I don't worry about that--but the potential for unwanted surveillance by strangers remains.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually, I don't use my first name for anything on line...lol...I use Airmid-The Celtic Goddess of Herbal Healing..lol

So, By divulging my first name, noone can actually track me down...

I'm Lynne. I'm a secret agent stationed in a nation in the Middle east...I capture bad guys, who shall remain nameless, and do Unheard of thing to them....

OK-My name really is Lynne, and I'm not a secret agent...but my other personality, XENA is.....heh.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@May 14 2005, 06:43 PM
> *Actually, I don't use my first name for anything on line...lol...I use Airmid-The Celtic Goddess of Herbal Healing..lol
> 
> So, By divulging my first name, noone can actually track me down...
> ...


[/QUOTE]








My name is in secret code if you decypher my code name here
Sherylmint you will find my real name hidden, it is Sheryl, Hello!
Anyone interested in stealing my identity go ahead make my day and pay my bills for me will you, please?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

we have alot onew members lately, i think we need to revisit the first names thread, lets hear them


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Oh, what they heck! I am Kimberly momma to baby Gizmo.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Alissa, Peanut and TicTac's mom


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Uhmm....my name is Carrie...







(Mom to Massimo)

-c


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@May 29 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I'm Alissa, Peanut and TicTac's mom
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

omg i definitely didn't know that~!!!







i think of you as peanut


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 30 2005, 12:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i definitely didn't know that~!!!







i think of you as peanut








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66757
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Deyna (May 29, 2005)

I'm Deyna Khristine - everyone calls me Khristine.

Cloey's Momma


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Carol here


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@May 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]















That's the way I feel too! And they would BE real disappointed if they got hold of any of my credit accounts!
















Hi, I'm Traci, and I'm a Brinkley-a-holic.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well despite confusion we have had in the past *MY* name is Lilly. My dogs name is Sunny, but me I am Lilly. I have no dog named Lilly. LOL ok just had to make that clear I am not upset at all with people who have gotten it wrong before I just wanted to make it clear since apparently my parents gave me a good name for a maltese.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine's right there...Sheila,Mom to Bailey,Kirbie,& Lamby


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

ok I confess I'm Summer's Gramie


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I am Bobbi-Harleysmoml


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi I am Janet, Scooby's mummy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 29 2003, 05:07 PM
> *p.s. if you go to "MY Controls" above and then look to the left for "edit signature" i think is what it says you can put your name in there and it will show in every post
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you don't put your name in your signature, nobody is going to remember all the names in this thread.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm Kristi, aka Lexi's Mom.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm Kerri... Boom Boom's Mom


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi! I'm Leslie. Mom to Jack, Jill and cats Bob (Bobert) and Marvin(escu) That little romanian guy!









Oh I hope I didn't offend anyone. From the day we got Marvin, we called him Marvinescu. The ending of his name sounded Romainian, so that's why I added "that little Romainian guy." I think the summer olympics were on and I was watching all the time hearing different names from different countries. I like the way it sounded.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, even though my name's been there for a while, I'll still join in (and I love it when people's names are in their signatures/screen names...that's why I added mine). It makes it so much nicer to get to know people's names, as opposed to only their pup's!









So, this is Angus' mommy Terri.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, sounds good to me too!!


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

My identity is already out there so .... I'm Meghann, Jolie's ma'. Also mother to Nunook and Grandma to her 3 Kittens. (Jolie's nieces and nephues)


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Carol Ann or just Carol, and I am Beastie's mom.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

HI MY NAME IS PAULA, I AM SOON TO BE MALITDA'S NEW MOMMY. I WILL PUT HER PHOTO IN AFTER I GET HER. MEANTIME I AM GLAD TO MEET YOU ALL.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@May 31 2005, 11:12 PM
> *HI MY NAME IS PAULA, I AM SOON TO BE MALITDA'S NEW MOMMY. I WILL PUT HER PHOTO IN AFTER I GET HER. MEANTIME I AM GLAD TO MEET YOU ALL.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Welcome!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@May 30 2005, 08:50 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

honestly, you seem more like summers mama to me







from what i read, you do most everything, right? hahah make your daughter call summer her 'sister'!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Vonda, mom to Pudge, Josie, and grandma to Harley and Sophie.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

wow.. would never have pegged you as a vonda


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler's Sis, Alexis. You can call me Lex.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi! that's cool, I'm all up for it.

My name is Scott Chelf.
My wife is Traci.
My son is Ashton
My daughter is Cheyenne
My lil boy is Schuster
My lil girl is Grace


I am pretty much the only one in the family that chats on here.

Yall have a great evening


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Guess you can tell by my nick ConnieVa............ I am Connie and live in Virginia. Matter of fact I am just 2 hours from Joe. 

Now that you know who I am I just want to say what a wonderful channel this is. I also want to say to JOE, your the best. Never in my years on the computer and and other Forum's have I seen such an intrest by the owner. That is what truly makes SM a FIRST CLASS site!!!!!

THANKS JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My name is Patricia, but everyone calls me Pat. I am Sassy's mommy.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Aug 12 2005, 04:45 PM
> *Hi!  that's cool, I'm all up for it.
> 
> My name is Scott Chelf.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Cool Scott I have a daughter named Cheyenne too!

My name is Angela Angie and even sometimes Ange. i believe it's in my signature
as well.


----------

